# White/Blank Screen Of Death mit kde 4.5.4

## ScytheMan

Moin,

seit dem Update KDE 4.5.4 habe ich beim Login durch KDM einen kompletten leeren weißen Bildschirm auf dem nur die Maus zu sehen ist.

Auch ein Rekompilieren hat keine Abhilfe geschaffen, mit KDE 4.5.3 lief vorher noch alles.

Verwendete Software:

xorg-server 1.7.7-r1

ati-drivers 10.11

konnte leider keine wirklichen Tipps dazu finden, hat jemand eine Idee? In der .xsession-errors stand auch nichts hilfreiches.

Danke schonmal.

ScytheManLast edited by ScytheMan on Tue Dec 14, 2010 8:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Haste testweise mal ~/.kde4 beiseite geräumt?

----------

## ScytheMan

jup, keine verbesserung, selbe symptome.

Auf meinem Laptop mit Intel Grafikchip und Xorg-Server 1.9 läuft es komischerweise.

Nur der Desktop mag nicht.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Möglicherweise hilft es, mit xrandr (nicht mit krandrtray) die Auflösung zu ändern.

----------

## ScytheMan

nuja ich komm ja nichmal rein. Unter Awesome WM läufts jedoch.

Hab jetzt auf xorg-server 1.9 geupdated, keine änderung.

hier mal ein auszug aus .xsession-errors, gestartet mit leerem profil und leerem /tmp:

http://pastebin.com/MVW3LNZD

kann da jemand einen wirklichen fehler sehen?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich meine über ein VT vom Benutzerkonto, das unter KDE angemeldet ist. Sowas in der Art

```
DISPLAY=":0" xrandr -s 1024x768
```

und zu X zurückwechseln. Außerdem wenigstens zwei verschiedene Auflösungen testen.

(Die DISPLAY-Variable ist möglicherweise etwas anders.)

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Sieht nach Gentoo Bug #348410 aus. Könnte ein Problem mit dem ati-Treiber sein. Was genau für eine Grafikkarte und welchen Treiber (inkl. Version) verwendest Du?

----------

## ScytheMan

danke für den bug, hab jetzt awesome genutzt und mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert.

ich habe eine AMD Radeon HD 5770 und nutze ati-drivers 10.11

ich habe jetzt auch auf KDE 4.6beta2 geupdated, ohne Erfolg. 

Ich lass das jetzt mal drauf, und hoffe auf ati-drivers 10.12

Das interessante ist jedoch, es lief alles mit kde 4.5.3. Erst das Update hats bei mir zerschossen.

----------

## ScytheMan

ein update auf ati-drivers 10.12 hat das problem für mich gelöst.

danke für die hilfe!

----------

## LinuxTom

Hast Du mal den X11-Treiber radeon (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati) versucht? Durch die Probleme bin ich wieder auf diesen gekommen und auf meiner "ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series" ist der auch doppelt so schnell.

----------

## ScytheMan

leider fehlalarm, gestern hab ichs installiert und dann hat es auch direkt funktioniert (habe xdm neugestartet und bin in kde rein). nach einem reboot leider jedoch nicht mehr 

xf86-video-ati geben bei mir probleme mit dem modul fb, hab mich da aber noch nicht näher mit beschäftigt.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> xf86-video-ati geben bei mir probleme mit dem modul fb

 

Ja, nimm vesa aus dem Kernel raus (#CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set) und KMS einschalten (CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y & CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y). In der Grub-Startzeile noch "radeon.modeset=1" und die "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" weg-ge-moved, fertig.  :Smile:  Evtl. noch den Videomode anpassen: video=1024x768-32@75 (ohne Treiberangabe!).

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, ich denke auch das es wohl mit am fglrx Treiber liegen könnte 

(der ist ja eigentlich generell verdächtig  :Wink: 

Betrifft es eventuell "nur" den X Start via kdm ?

Hast du mal aus der Konsole heraus ein 

```
$ XSESSION="KDE-4" startx &> startx_log.txt
```

 versucht?

Wenn das auch nicht klappt, magst du dann bitte noch mal die startx_log.txt bereitstellen?!

/edit: und auch die xorg.conf

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> ... und auch die xorg.conf

 

Wird bei radeon einfach gelöscht, da nicht mehr gebraucht. Hatte auch den Ärger, darum der Wechsel.

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   ... und auch die xorg.conf 
> 
> Wird bei radeon einfach gelöscht, da nicht mehr gebraucht. Hatte auch den Ärger, darum der Wechsel.

 

Hier geht es doch aber aktuell um den proprietären fglrx Treiber, und für den wird zwingend eine xorg.conf benötigt... :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

kann man eigentlich die proprietären treiber zusammen mit kms laufen lassen oder gibt das probleme?

----------

## mrsteven

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> kann man eigentlich die proprietären treiber zusammen mit kms laufen lassen oder gibt das probleme?

 

Kracht garantiert, weil fglrx KMS nicht unterstützt und sich die beiden Treiber dann nur in die Quere kommen.

----------

